# Dell PowerEdge SC420 - Intel SATA ICH6 Which kernel options?

## mxc

Hi all,

I am trying deperately to compile my kernel to support the ICH6 chipset from intel. I have selected the 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

in the config file and enabled the 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

Despite this the kernel cannot find the hard-drive on start up. Grub can find it just fine as the loader jumpstarts the kernel but once it tries to mount the root directory the kernel just panics. What else should I enable to be able to mount the disk?

thanks

----------

## mxc

ok this is wierd the live cd can mount the /dev/sd4 root just fine. When I compile the kernel it cannot find the sata drive.

I then tried genkernel as it compiles everything that the live cd uses. But I still get the same result the bootup process cannot findt he root device!

----------

## mr2600

I will tell you what I get in a bit when I try to boot this machine which has a similar setup.

----------

## mr2600

It works fine here using the sata driver under the SCSI device drivers... and then select the intel ICH one.  System boots fine/runs fine from ICH6 with SATA.

----------

## mxc

ok - thanks for the feedback. I have read about setting the bios options to use pata or to use the old ata format. My bios doesnt have that option. Just whether raid on the sata drive should be turned on or of or auto-detected. Maybe somehow during the install process the device id chances from /dev/sda4 to /dev/hda4 or /dev/sda3/  I have tried /dev/sda3 to no effect.

The first partion is a dell utility partion hence i have /dev/sda4

----------

## mxc

ok got it working. I downloaded the 2004.3 livecd. I don't think that this really made the difference but thought I would let others know in case they cant get the same results with 2004.2 I also used kernel-gentoo-sources-2.6.9-rc3

I used genkernel to compile the kernel. Once it had finished and I had edited grub I edited the .config file for the kernel and changed the option for 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m to 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

(note exact option label may be wrong but just search for ATA_PIIX)

I then recompiled the kernel replace the one generated by genkernel and now it is booting. What the exact option is that I was missing that causes it not to find the device when I do a manual kernel compilation is beyond me. There must be some other crucial option I am leaving out. I quess I am stuck with a kernel  with everything for now

thanks

----------

## ilyung

Hi MXC,

Few days ago, I got Dell SC420. And I tried to install Genoo on that.

Unfortunately, I think I have the same probem as you did.

So, could you help me out?

I would appreciate it if you posted your stuff.

Thanks in advance,

----------

## mxc

Hi there,

I finally got it to work by using genkernel. I also had to change the sata option to be compiled into the kernel rather than as a module. I cant remember very well right now. I will have a look again tomorrow and let you know.

----------

## jabuqua

I'm also stuck on the same boat.  I took a look at the kernel config and the sata option is already changed to yes.  I also got rid of the dell partition so i only have three partitions to work with.  could you post a quick step by step so we can figure this out?

thanks

jabuqua

----------

## jabuqua

making progress...  :Very Happy: 

could you post your xorg config ...i got the framebuffer error.  i read a rumor that xorg only works with 800x600@16 on this chipset.

thanks

----------

## mxc

Hi there,

I never installed x on the machine as it is going to be a server. I will still try and get config file for kernel off of it once I get some time.

----------

## jabuqua

gnome up and running   :Very Happy:   xorg still needs some tweaking but at least its alive.

thanks for showing me the way ...

----------

## Restless

I'd be interested in your config, too.  I have a new SC420 coming with a SATA disk to replace an old dual proc P2 machine, and am trying to gather up some config info ahead of time.

Thanks,

Restless

----------

## mxc

ok - here it is. Sorry for the delay. This was generated by genkernel as I could not find the missing modules that sata requires. I just had to change some options from modules to be included in the kernel. See previous posts.

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r3
> ...

 

----------

## Restless

Cool, thanks!  I'll post mine when I'm done, because my box will be for server use and I won't be loading any window manager.

----------

## devi0s

There is a weird issue related to the hwclock on the SC420.  Pass the noacpi kernel option and all should work fine.

You need these too:

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

----------

## maserding

I was having a bitch of a time getting this dell poweredge sc1420 to find the hard drives correctly. Your config worked like a charm!

Thanks!

----------

## cbueche

I just got my SC420 and am looking for an appropriate make.conf, especially the USE flags. (Celeron 2.5 GHz)

TIA, Charles

----------

